# Questions iTunes / Ubuntu..



## JulienRkt (27 Mai 2008)

Alors voilà j'expose mon problème:
Je suis (pour le moment ^^) sous Windows XP, et j'aimerai passer sous Ubuntu (ras-le-bol de Windows...) en attendant de pouvoir m'acheter un joli Mac (ahh ces étudiants ruinés... ).
Pas de problème jusque là sauf que j'ai un iPod touch...donc synchronisation obligatoire via iTunes. Et pour agrémenter le lot, j'ai acheté de la musique sur ce même iTunes.

Donc mes questions sont:
1) Est-il possible d'installer iTunes sous Ubuntu, et ceci de façon à ce qu'il soit parfaitement opérationnel (synchronisation iPod, achat et lecture de musique avec DRM FairPlay, etc...)?
2) Comment transférer ma musique qui est sur mon Windows sur Ubuntu (j'ai une deuxième partition de sauvegarde mais en NTFS)?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Mai 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Alors voilà j'expose mon problème:
> Je suis (pour le moment ^^) sous Windows XP, et j'aimerai passer sous Ubuntu (ras-le-bol de Windows...) en attendant de pouvoir m'acheter un joli Mac (ahh ces étudiants ruinés... ).
> Pas de problème jusque là sauf que j'ai un iPod touch...donc synchronisation obligatoire via iTunes. Et pour agrémenter le lot, j'ai acheté de la musique sur ce même iTunes.
> 
> ...


iTunes ne tourne pas sous Linux, il me semble que Wine ne le supporte pas non plus.

Il y a des softs qui gèrent les iPods sous GNU/Linux, mais peut-être pas le Touch qui est relativement récent faut voir.

Pour les musiques par contres... C'est mort, et ça serait illégal en plus. Merci les DRM, merci la loi...

Tu peux faire tourner Windows dans VirtualBox au pire par contre.


----------



## Lizandre (28 Mai 2008)

Si la musique est issue de la partie iTunes+ du magazin (débit 256 kbit/s), alors il n'y a pas de DRM.


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> iTunes ne tourne pas sous Linux, il me semble que Wine ne le supporte pas non plus.
> 
> Il y a des softs qui gèrent les iPods sous GNU/Linux, mais peut-être pas le Touch qui est relativement récent faut voir.
> 
> ...



si ta musique vient de iTunes unlock le DRM abusif en contradiction avec la propriete privee et la copie privee 
en France tu ne risques rien vire le


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Mai 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> iTunes ne tourne pas sous Linux, il me semble que Wine ne le supporte pas non plus.



Si tu peux le faire tourner sous Wine mais pas la dernière version et ça beugue méchamment... 
Je l'ai fait à une époque mais je ne me souviens plus précisément des bidouilles à effectuer....
A+


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> si ta musique vient de iTunes unlock le DRM abusif en contradiction avec la propriete privee et la copie privee
> en France tu ne risques rien vire le


J'achète pas de musique drmisée, mais c'est vrai qu'en france on craint rien si on enlève les drm ? même maintenant avec DADVSI ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'achète pas de musique drmisée, mais c'est vrai qu'en france on craint rien si on enlève les drm ? même maintenant avec DADVSI ?



todo: bruler villepin

vlc dev a central est toujours up


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> todo: bruler villepin


Quand tu veux et avec plaisir. On en profite pour ceux à côté tant qu'à faire.



tatouille a dit:


> vlc dev a central est toujours up


Effectivement ! Pas con comme remarque  !


----------



## rizoto (29 Mai 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> vlc dev a central est toujours up



Et cela signifie quoi ?


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Et cela signifie quoi ?


VLC est typiquement un logiciel qui permet de contourner des restrictions qui interdisent la lecture sur par exemple autre chose que windows media player ou bien redéveloppe des outils ou utilise des librairies redéveloppées pour lire des formats non ouverts.

VLC est toujours là légalement et ceux qui pourraient les en empêcher sont forcément au courant c'est développé par l'École Centrale à la base, et je crois que c'est encore hébergé chez eux (plus des miroirs bien sûr) ^^.
C'est pour ça que tatouille disait ça


----------



## JulienRkt (1 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses  !

Bon donc concernant iTunes sous Linex, c'est très compliqué à ce que j'ai pu lire 
Donc bon je vais continuer à garder mon installation Windows sur une partition, et je n'aurai qu'à switché entre les deux...

Ensuite concernant le mini débat sur les DRM d'iTunes, je ne pense pas qu'en France il soit autoriser de "dévérouiller" les morceaux. Pour exemple j'avais utilisé à une certaine époque un petit logiciel dont le nom m'échappe et qui m'avait permis de débloquer un fichier wma drmisé... Mais j'avais lu sur un site (Clubic.com je crois, c'est que ça date ) que c'était contraire à la loi...


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Juin 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses  !
> 
> Bon donc concernant iTunes sous Linex, c'est très compliqué à ce que j'ai pu lire
> Donc bon je vais continuer à garder mon installation Windows sur une partition, et je n'aurai qu'à switché entre les deux...
> ...


Ben ouais il me semble que dé-drmisé c'est interdit depuis que la loi DADVSI est passée..


----------



## flotow (2 Juin 2008)

c'est pour ca qu'il y a iTunes +


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> si ta musique vient de iTunes unlock le DRM abusif en contradiction avec la propriete privee et la copie privee
> en France tu ne risques rien vire le




C'est totalement faux.

En France, même si le principe de la copie privée subsiste,  il est désormais illégal de contourner un système de protection.

Par contre, il est un procédé parfaitement légal et détaillé par Apple (pour placer des musiques achetées sur le Store sur un lecteur ne gérant pas l'aac protégé), qui consiste à graver un CDAudio à partir de ses musiques puis à réimporter ce CDAudio en mp3 ou autre format.


----------



## tatouille (2 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est totalement faux.
> 
> En France, même si le principe de la copie privée subsiste,  il est désormais illégal de contourner un système de protection.
> 
> Par contre, il est un procédé parfaitement légal et détaillé par Apple (pour placer des musiques achetées sur le Store sur un lecteur ne gérant pas l'aac protégé), qui consiste à graver un CDAudio à partir de ses musiques puis à réimporter ce CDAudio en mp3 ou autre format.


  jamais dit le contraire guigui, juste applique le pour voir..., d'apres la loi aussi quand tu fumes un petard t'as le droit a de la prison ferme, ca rejoint la tonne de loi fantomes


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Juin 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> jamais dit le contraire guigui, juste applique le pour voir..., d'apres la loi aussi quand tu fumes un petard t'as le droit a de la prison ferme, ca rejoint la tonne de loi fantomes



Si c'est la même chose que pour les pétards, alors j'peux faire péter les DRM sans crainte...


----------



## rizoto (2 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est totalement faux.
> 
> En France, même si le principe de la copie privée subsiste,  il est désormais illégal de contourner un système de protection.
> 
> Par contre, il est un procédé parfaitement légal et détaillé par Apple (pour placer des musiques achetées sur le Store sur un lecteur ne gérant pas l'aac protégé), qui consiste à graver un CDAudio à partir de ses musiques puis à réimporter ce CDAudio en mp3 ou autre format.



D'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas compris la logique de cette manip.

D'un coté on te vend un morceau protégé, d'un autre coté on te file un logiciel pour virer les DRM (action illégal) mais le bouquet c'est que c'est la même société qui fournit les 2 fonctions.

Autant virer ces p***ins de DRM de m***e. Les majors sont vraiment à la masse...


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> D'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas compris la logique de cette manip.
> 
> D'un coté on te vend un morceau protégé, d'un autre coté on te file un logiciel pour virer les DRM (action illégal) mais le bouquet c'est que c'est la même société qui fournit les 2 fonctions.
> 
> Autant virer ces p***ins de DRM de m***e. Les majors sont vraiment à la masse...


Tu perd quand même en qualité en réencodant, mais bon c'est sûr que c'est rarement très gênants...


----------



## fredbarbier (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour
Suite aux différents messages que j'ai vu sur le forum, je vous invite a consulter cette manipulation qui va vous permettre d'utiliser parfaitement un Iphone 3g non jailbraiké avec Itunes complètement opérationnel sous la versions Ububtu Intrepid; Comment Faire??

1/ Installer sur Ubuntu la derniere version de VIRTUALBOX completement Gratuite
http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
2/ créer une machine virtuelle en installant Windows XP, 2000, Vista
3/ apres configuration de votre machine virtuelle et support des ports USB, installer Itunes dans votre machine virtuelle Windows.

C'est Fini et parfaitement fonctionnel.

si vous rencontrez des problèmes n'hésitez pas a me contacter


----------



## estcethomas (9 Janvier 2009)

excusez moi mais je ne comprends pas ce principe de ne pas pouvoir faire ce que tu veux de ta musique... C'est comme tu t'achète un joujou mais tu peux t'en servir que à tel endroit et nul par ailleurs... Moi je trouve cette musique tu l'as acheté et je sais ce je ferai moi... (je tiens à préciser que je suis complètement contre le téléchargement illégale!)


----------

